# Waxing women recommendation...



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Well, It is the first time that I am going to go to wax my legs, bikini area and armpits in Dubai and I am a bit scared... 

Could anyone recommend me some place or give me some advice?

Thank you


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Which area do you live in? 
Do look some old threads as there have been some referals in the past for waxing and other services for ladies around Dubai.


----------

